# New scaffold



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is a pic of my new scaffold I recently purchased. Only a side on view. Will get a lot of use out of this.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a pretty sweet scaffold! How is it to set up?


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> That's a pretty sweet scaffold! How is it to set up?


Quite easy. That's about 6 metres high, took 2 people about 20 minutes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty. How much $


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Like Bender said $$? I like it. We could use some thing like that.


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Like Bender said $$? I like it. We could use some thing like that.


A tower like that is about $6000 in Australia. It is a must here doing high work. As we not allowed to work off of ladders. They are only supposed to be used for access.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

is that aluminum ?

Looks all nice and new and shiny. Show us a pic in about three months  :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

archpainting said:


> A tower like that is about $6000 in Australia. It is a must here doing high work. As we not allowed to work off of ladders. They are only supposed to be used for access.


I would imagine that the ladder restrictions have made the scaffold rental business boom over there. Is that true, and what would it cost to scaffold a place like that?


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> is that aluminum ? Looks all nice and new and shiny. Show us a pic in about three months  :whistling2: :jester:


Yeah it is aluminium . Yeah can't wait till I use it inside spraying, the overspray should take the shine off it real quick.


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

CApainter said:


> I would imagine that the ladder restrictions have made the scaffold rental business boom over there. Is that true, and what would it cost to scaffold a place like that?


To hire scaffold all round the house would be about 10 to 15 grand I reckon. It is way to expensive to hire scaffolding.
I much prefer to buy what I need to get the job done, then it's mine forever.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

archpainting said:


> To hire scaffold all round the house would be about 10 to 15 grand I reckon. It is way to expensive to hire scaffolding.
> I much prefer to buy what I need to get the job done, then it's mine forever.


You may want to get a quote from a scaffold company. I'm guessing for the first thirty days, a scaffold would cost you no more then $4,000.00 for that house. And, you wouldn't have to push that baker stage all around the building, or dismantle it when you have to go around that detached garage.

Also, I would not be able to use my baker stage, (which reaches the same height as yours) without having out riggers. OSHA (Occupational Safety and Health Administration)regulations.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I picked this up for $300 last fall. I think there was 14 pieces, or enough to make 7 sections, 4 wheels, 4 screw jacks and 4 aluminum planks. Plus safety rails:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bender said:


> I picked this up for $300 last fall. I think there was 14 pieces, or enough to make 7 sections, 4 wheels, 4 screw jacks and 4 aluminum planks. Plus safety rails:thumbsup:


Was that with the planks?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, 3 seven footers and 1 ten footer.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bender said:


> I picked this up for $300 last fall. I think there was 14 pieces, or enough to make 7 sections, 4 wheels, 4 screw jacks and 4 aluminum planks. Plus safety rails:thumbsup:


300 bucks! :blink: 

Did it burn your hands when you touched it?

:jester::jester:


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a good deal....i sure couldn't imagine not using ladders....


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

LOL We rent lifts. Sweet staging but bucket trucks and Lifts with booms is how we roll. :thumbsup:


----------



## archpainting (Dec 6, 2009)

CApainter said:


> You may want to get a quote from a scaffold company. I'm guessing for the first thirty days, a scaffold would cost you no more then $4,000.00 for that house. And, you wouldn't have to push that baker stage all around the building, or dismantle it when you have to go around that detached garage. Also, I would not be able to use my baker stage, (which reaches the same height as yours) without having out riggers. OSHA (Occupational Safety and Health Administration)regulations.


Your on the ball, I have got outrigger s set up on it now. That photo was taken after it was first set up.
i can see your point about it not being practical on a whole house.
that's the highest point of the house, the rest I can reach with trestles and planks with handrail kits on them.
Long term I can see it being used on interiors and commercial jobs rather than exterior of private residences.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The things it's hard to have too much of, scaffold wise: planks and leveling jacks. 

The one thing I see missing that we find indispensable: side brackets. They're generally available used for a good price.

We got our first batch from a mason who became a CM. 20 5-0 Mason's frames, braces, and side brackets.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not trying to hijack here. 

What do I need to look for when buying used scaffolding?

All the same brand?

Braces? Are they all the same or are there different ones for wood vs mason type?

Bender you now have me all fired up to search again for some.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I'm not trying to hijack here.
> 
> What do I need to look for when buying used scaffolding?
> 
> ...


I'd stick with one brand. We started with Safway, so we've stuck with them.

Check that the frames aren't bent, there's nothing worse than wrestling with a bent frame 35 feet up.

An easy locking system on the studs for the cross braces. We like Safway's system for ease of assembly.

Most commercial jobs use walk-through frames everywhere, we prefer to use them only on the first level, and the switch to mason's frames after that.

As I said earlier, I think side brackets are essential. They let you set up a working platform between the scaffold tower and the wall. Buy 20-inch ones and they'll hold the regular scaffold plank/deck. 

One disadvantage of using side brackets is having to prevent "overturn"=the scaffold tower tipping over because of workers and material outside the footprint. That usually mean pinning the whole structure together and using some counterweight. Often, you'll see additional scaffold frames hung on the outside of the towers. You can also use outriggers on the base to widen the footprint, but we find those awkward to work around at ground level.

We've used both 7-foot and 10-foot-long systems. The 7-footers are more common and easier to install with a small crew.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Most scaffold is interchangable but I would make sure to have each section all the same. When buying used just make sure its not bent, rusted or anything that would case them to be difficult to assemble or a become safety issue.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Boco said:


> Most scaffold is interchangable but I would make sure to have each section all the same. When buying used just make sure its not bent, rusted or anything that would case them to be difficult to assemble or a become safety issue.


Or almost...at least that's been our experience. Having half of your frames a fraction of an inch narrower is an exercise in frustration. When we need more frames than we have, we learned *not* to rent more of them locally, because their brand isn't quite the same.

EDIT: Should you be working in an area where OSHA or the state program is vigilant/obnoxious, you're supposed to have written documentation from the manufacturer that if 's OK to use with other brands. Not that anybody does that, but I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> I picked this up for $300 last fall. I think there was 14 pieces, or enough to make 7 sections, 4 wheels, 4 screw jacks and 4 aluminum planks. Plus safety rails:thumbsup:


Thats a crazy good deal. I picked up 12 sets,screw jacks and casters for 70 a set. No walkboards though. I thought I had a hook up. Nice score.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You can't go wrong having scaffold in your arsenal. I can't tell you how many situations it's made my job easier.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. I looked online and only found a few around here, prices all over the place. I think a visit to Lynn Ladder is coming this week. 

No Bill no midnight shopping.

Gough I did look up Safway and if Lynn Ladders doesn't have all I want then Safeway it will be.

Who has the winning Powerball number they want to share with me :whistling2:


----------

